# Anniversary Flowers



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2012)

Yesterday me & my hubby celebrated our 11 year anniversary. I cooked him a ribeye steak dinner, some corn on the cobb & some mushrooms & onions on the grill last night. He bought me some very pretty flowers. I always try to take pics of the flowers he buys me. He knows pink is my favorite color so of course my flowers have to be pink.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful flowers.  Nice pictures of them.
Happy Anniversary Crickett!


----------



## Marilee (Jun 24, 2012)

Very pretty flowers!!!  Glad you had a wonderful Anniversary!!


----------



## cornpile (Jun 24, 2012)

Congrats to you both.Nice thoughtful gifts from each other,thats what keeps it going.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 24, 2012)

Congrats on the anniversary.  You really captured your flowers nicely in those shots.

Hoss


----------



## grandpawrichard (Jun 24, 2012)

First of all, Happy Anniversary to the two of you newly weds! 

Secondly, those are great photos and some very pretty flowers!

Dick


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## quinn (Jun 24, 2012)

Congrats to you both!Great shots of the flowers!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary!  Those sure are some pretty flowers that are now artfully preserved!


----------



## JasonF (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Crickett!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2012)

quinn said:


> Congrats to you both!Great shots of the flowers!



Thank you!



rip18 said:


> Happy Anniversary!  Those sure are some pretty flowers that are now artfully preserved!



Thank you! 



JasonF said:


> Happy Anniversary Crickett!!



Thanks Jason! Hope y'all are doing good! I bet them kids are getting big!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Crickett and you got some great shots of those pretty flowers


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats on the anniversary!
Great captures too!  Oh yeah, I really like that avatar, too!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2012)

Lee Woodie said:


> Happy Anniversary Crickett and you got some great shots of those pretty flowers


Thank you Lee!



Keebs said:


> Congrats on the anniversary!
> Great captures too!  Oh yeah, I really like that avatar, too!



Thanks Keebs! My hubby found that pic & I told him that I had to make that my avatar.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Thank you Lee!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keebs! My hubby found that pic & I told him that I had to make that my avatar.


 I may have to print it out so I can remember the instructions!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I may have to print it out so I can remember the instructions!


----------



## leo (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats on your 11' th Cricket   Here's to many more 


Y'all are still newlyweds


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 26, 2012)

Crickett' these are beautiful thanks for sharing.By the Way. Could I down load these in My photo Library please?  If no I understand. Congratulations on You and Your Husbands Anniversary. and wish You many more.!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2012)

leo said:


> Congrats on your 11' th Cricket   Here's to many more
> 
> 
> Y'all are still newlyweds



Thank you Leo! 



laskerknight said:


> Crickett' these are beautiful thanks for sharing.By the Way. Could I down load these in My photo Library please?  If no I understand. Congratulations on You and Your Husbands Anniversary. and wish You many more.!!



Thank you! Yes you may download them. Thank you for asking me 1st.


----------



## JasonF (Jun 26, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Jason! Hope y'all are doing good! I bet them kids are getting big!



Oh yeah, growin by the day! Parker is a handful I tell ya!
I will post some recent pics in a bit...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2012)

JasonF said:


> Oh yeah, growin by the day! Parker is a handful I tell ya!
> I will post some recent pics in a bit...



Lol.....boys usually are a handful!  

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Resica (Jun 26, 2012)

Beautiful flowers. Doesn't he know he supposed to take you out for dinner on your anniversary!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2012)

Resica said:


> Beautiful flowers. Doesn't he know he supposed to take you out for dinner on your anniversary!



Thank you! He offered to take me out but since he bought me a car I figured I owed him a steak dinner & I washed his truck for him.


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Thank you! He offered to take me out but since he bought me a car I figured I owed him a steak dinner & I washed his truck for him.



Good point.


----------



## carver (Jun 27, 2012)

Hope y'all have many more,you are blessed


----------

